# Is this true?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ewwww. I hope it isn't completely true. I think we've all felt that greasy residue from some dog foods. Ick!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, thanks. Now I want to go out and buy a bunch of meaty bones.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like it came from one of those more rabid sites  I suppose it might be true of some dog foods-it pays to check out your dog food. And again, if a food works for your dog and he/she is healthy and happy, you have to go with what works for you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's the source(should have posted this with the above information)

Pet Guardian Angels of America™, ATU Golden Publications™, PGAA™ and PetAlert™ are registered Trademarks. No portion of this SITE, text or otherwise, to include but not limited to every page connected to this SITE with PGAA™ as part of its URL address, may be copied, by any means, electronic or otherwise, without the express written permission of Pet Guardian Angels of America™


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That grease is recycled and I do believe it is used in pet food. However it goes through some sort of purifying process.....I don't think its bad. Its not putrid or anything like that. Its not considered unhealthy.

Basically this source is saying that the food I feed my dog is not healthy and has no nutrition...at all. How credible is this?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

That is why I feed raw!

lets face it. None of us have to have a nutrition degree to know what is healthy and what is not. 
As a human would you eat boxed crackers and cereal every single day for all your meals?
If you don't know, boxed cereal is basicaly made the same way dried kibble is made. The process includes using such extreme high heats that it kills any sort of nutrition. All the nutrition in the cereal is ARTIFICIAL, all added after the fact.
Humans eat a varity of foods, so why not feed our pets the same way?

I am a HUGE advicate that raw is the only way to go, it makes sense. How could feeding our pets a bag of food that can sit in a bag for months on end be healthy? 
Yes many dogs may seem to look like they are doing well, but just imagine how much better and healthier they would be on raw.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do people think that heat "kills" nutrition? Just because an oil has been raised to a high level of heat doesn't mean that it has somehow transformed into a nutritionally inferior oil, any more than cooking a protein transforms it into a less useful protein (heat does transform proteins, but not necessarily in a bad way)

The other big issue here is that even while it's possible and legal that used cooking oil could end up in dog food, I'd really like to see some proof that a particular manufacturer uses it. I do believe that recycled cooking oil is legal to use in animal food (and why shouldn't it be?), but just because it's legal for use in feed doesn't mean it shows up in all kibbles.

What is the basis for calling it "rancid," "carcinogenic," or a trans fat? Cooking oils are typically not high in trans fats, and high heat does not make them somehow evolve into trans fats. A grease trap at a restaurant is likely to have butter and rendered animal fats (not high in trans fats), and the oil used in fryers is likely to have little or no trans fat in it, and would probably make up the bulk of this grease.

If your dog food has an unnamed fat, it's possible that it's recycled oil from a deep fryer. If not, then I don't see how recycled oil could be in it. 

It's completely irresponsible to claim that this ingredient is "rancid," "carcinogenic," "artery clogging" (coronary artery disease is incredibly rare—possibly nonexistent—in dogs), "liver clogging" (how does one clog a liver, pray tell?), or "trans fat oils."


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> The law requires all restaurants to have grease traps. The more fried food cooked, the faster the grease traps fill up. Grease removal service is big business. But what do the Grease Haulers do with it?
> They "Recycle it"! Grease Haulers make even more money "recycling" the grease from these traps. What could this rancid, carcinogenic, artery and liver clogging goop possibly be used for- an alternative bio-fuel perhaps?


This is complete rubbish.

Restaraunts recycle grease (grill drippings) and oils (from deep fryers) but they don't come out of the facilities grease trap. 

A "grease trap" is installed in the kitchen waste piping downstream of the sinks and dishwasher. It's purpose is to trap excess grease and kitchen scum and keep it from entering the sewage treatment system. Anything that goes down the drain in the kitchen goes through the grease trap including soap, detergents, sanitizers, drain cleaners, etc. If you've had to clean one out, you would know that the contents are not recycle friendly and go in the trash not to the rendering plant.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> This is complete rubbish.
> 
> Restaraunts recycle grease (grill drippings) and oils (from deep fryers) but they don't come out of the facilities grease trap.
> 
> A "grease trap" is installed in the kitchen waste piping downstream of the sinks and dishwasher. It's purpose is to trap excess grease and kitchen scum and keep it from entering the sewage treatment system. Anything that goes down the drain in the kitchen goes through the grease trap including soap, detergents, sanitizers, drain cleaners, etc. If you've had to clean one out, you would know that the contents are not recycle friendly and go in the trash not to the rendering plant.


Oh yeah! Duh! I was thinking of a "grease trap" on a grill, which is that little window the extra crap falls through. You're totally right that the grease trap that is required by law is in the piping. Yet another way in which these claims are overblown drama cobbled together from an incomplete understanding of the facts.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

SC, there are other grease traps in a kitchen besides the plumbed in one(s)

Naming convention may be a local thing, but from the age of fourteen to when I went off to college, I worked at a truck stop/candy shop/diner (a Stuckey's for you Southerners) and one of my jobs was emptying the "grease trap" from the grill (which was really just a drip pan). This along with the lard from the fryer (yes, the good old days when food was fried in lard) went into a very smelly 55 gallon drum out back for recycling. 

During WW2, people used to save bacon grease to be used for recycling towards the war effort. It was long into the seventies before we could break my mother of the habit! 

I don't doubt for a minute that some of it ends up in some dog foods.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

JimS said:


> SC, there are other grease traps in a kitchen besides the plumbed in one(s)
> 
> Naming convention may be a local thing, but from the age of fourteen to when I went off to college, I worked at a truck stop/candy shop/diner (a Stuckey's for you Southerners) and one of my jobs was emptying the "grease trap" from the grill (which was really just a drip pan). This along with the lard from the fryer (yes, the good old days when food was fried in lard) went into a very smelly 55 gallon drum out back for recycling.
> 
> ...


I know that there are other drip pans in the kitchen, but the original article quoted "the grease trap that is required by law" and that particular one is in the waste piping. 

I spent a number of years making contributions to one of those smelly 55 gallon drums as well.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually, the big market for used restaurant oil is becomming Biodiesel.

Guys are setting up Stills in their garages to make Biodiesel, and run around town taking old cooking oil away for free.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Bumped into a gentleman who's in the restaurant wastegrease collection business ... so of course I asked the question ... and sure enough, pet food manufacturers are clients of his.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I was tempted to switch my raw fed gang to a kibble... not any more....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuck.:yuck:

That takes reduce, reuse, and recycle to a new high or is it low


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Actually, the big market for used restaurant oil is becomming Biodiesel.
> 
> Guys are setting up Stills in their garages to make Biodiesel, and run around town taking old cooking oil away for free.


Yep, there is a guy in my area of town who uses grease from local restaurants to fuel his monster pick up truck....it smells like french fries if you are behind him.  Some of the mom and pop restaurants around here love this guy because it drives a lot of business their way!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just went and picked up my fromm,i had ordered, they at the pet supply are now carrying fromm,because of all the recalls on dog food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Looking at kibble formulas like *Acana Pacific* might be the way to go to avoid "restaurant grease" as a potential fat source in the dog food. It's only fat is salmon oil.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

4 years ago a good friend of mine bought a old diesel mercedes to convert to run on this waste oil. There are at least 2 places that specialize in doing this in my area.

Welcome to greengreasemonkey.com | Green Grease Monkey and Home

He ended up selling it when gas prices fell, never converted it and kinda regrets it. He spends about 4hrs commuting every day.

Anyway back then you could get this waste oil for nothing. Now you can't. It has gotten too popular and restaurants up here just don't give it away to anyone anymore (I think) I have no idea whether any of them has a deal with pet food companies.

And yes Anne, those vehicles running on it do indeed smell like french fries/fast food.


----------

